# Need Help With Husqvarna 32L



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've got an old Husqvarna 32L string trimmer that needs a little love. It runs but refuses to idle for long and stalls out when given throttle. Has fresh gas in it and a good plug I just think the carb is out of whack. Is there a good starting point for adjusting the carb on these things? Its got the typical hi/low screws as well as a throttle screw. Not sure where to start any help would be appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would say 1 turn to start. Run them in first.

BG


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cool thanks. Is there any specific method for getting it just right? I would assume its the same general principal as an automotive carb?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, pretty much the same. 

BG


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

OK so I pulled it apart today, the inside of the carb was spotless but I tore it down and cleaned it anyway. Adjusted the needles and it runs great when you spray fuel to it but it wont suck the gas up out of the tank. Could it just be that the fuel line is stopped up or collapsed?


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Found the issue. I took off the gas tank and it turns out the fuel line was rotten and the pickup dropped off into the tank. I'll put a new line on it tomorrow and it should be good to go.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It is worth checking to make sure gas is going though the line. If not I would get a 
carb rebuild kit. There may be pin holes in the diaphram.

BG


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Will do, Thanks again!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Also, it has been mentioned here before that higher octane gas be used, not the economy grade. 

Just something to keep in mind.

BG


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

I read something about that just the other day, funny how touchy power equipment can be. Anyhow I put a new fuel line and pickup on it today along with some fresh fuel and it fired right up and runs as good as new. I cant get over how easy it came apart and went back together. One T Handle Allen Wrench takes the entire thing apart.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to use. I guess gas can make a difference on some machines. My 20+year old John Deere runs fine on what ever I put in it.

BG


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need Help With Husqvarna 32L*

Well this thing must have a temper. It worked fine for about an hour and now it acts very strange. It will idle with the choke on but wont respond to the throttle at all. If you take the choke off it revs wide open for about 3 seconds and then dies. I have tried adjusting it multiple times and no matter what its set it on it does the same thing. Sound like a bad diaphram to you guys or is there somewhere else I should be looking?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry, I have no clue. Maybe some body else does.

BG


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

HAVE YOU REBUILT CARB WITH NEW KIT ? ( FUEL PUMP AND METERING DIAPHRAMS WILL GO STIFF OVER TIME IF NOT USED , AND FUEL LINES WILL PERISH OR GO STICKY AS WELL )

PAY TO CHECK CARB GASKET , IT MAY BE SUCKING AIR AND FUEL DIAPHRAM NOT GETTING A IMPULSE TO OPERATE PUMP , AS COULD THE CRANKCASE BLANKING PLATE GASKET , REED VALVE MAY NOT BE SEALING ALLOWING BLOWBACK OF MIXTURE ?
AND ALLOWING LOSS OF SECONDARY COMPRESSION ?

OR THE CRANKCASE SEALS OR BASE GASKET COULD BE LETTING AIR IN , BASICALLY SECONDARY COMPRESSION IS LOW ( THIS IS WHAT PUMPS MIXTURE FROM CRANKCASE TO CYLINDER , AS WELL AS LETS MIXTURE IN ON INTAKE/ COMPRESION STROKE 
BASICALLY - YOU WOULD BE DOING PRESSURE AND VACCUUM TEST THIS CHECKS ALL EXITS AND ENTRY POINTS , SEALS AND GASKETS FOR LEAKS SO EFFECTIVE REPAIR CAN BE DONE 

I ASSUME COMPRESSION , SPARK ARE OK AND EX PORT AND MUFFLER ARE CLEAR 

UNITS WITH AIR LEAKS TYPICALLY ARE HARD TO START , STALL OR WILL NOT IDLE , OR IF THEY DO WILL BE ALL OVER THE PLACE AND BE AT QUITE A HIGH SPEED EVEN THOUGH IDLE SCREW IS LOW AND HAVE LOW POWER OUTPUT AND MAY EVEN RUN HOT 

PS HERE IS WEB SITE http://www.partstree.com/parts/- SELECT HUSQVARNA , THEN LINE TRIMMER , THEN SELECT 32L OUT OF LIST 



CHEERS MSTPOPS


----------

